# Teeth Chattering?



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was talking to a forum member and told about Dasher's new little girl friend in agility. When he sees her his teeth chatter as he is at the end of his leash. He gets super excited and seems to do this when seeing familiar dogs. Do any of your pups do it?

Last night we were early to agility and one of Dasher's favorite dogs was there and as we were waiting, his teeth were chattering as he watched this dog so it made me think of it again. I have never seen Dora or Belle do this--well Belle's teeth chatter but usually biting down on fur!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Maybe he's in love!:becky:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Yep, it must be love. I've never noticed any of my dogs doing it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> I was talking to a forum member and told about Dasher's new little girl friend in agility. When he sees her his teeth chatter as he is at the end of his leash. He gets super excited and seems to do this when seeing familiar dogs. Do any of your pups do it?
> 
> Last night we were early to agility and one of Dasher's favorite dogs was there and as we were waiting, his teeth were chattering as he watched this dog so it made me think of it again. I have never seen Dora or Belle do this--well Belle's teeth chatter but usually biting down on fur!


I used to live with an English Mastiff that did this. In his case, it was a clear sign of pleasurable excitement. He LOVED cats, and when he saw little kittens, he would get all mushy ans start the teeth chattering. Very often you'd find him in the barn curled up under a pile of cats and kittens in teeth-chattering ecstacy!:grouphug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dasher is in love! How cute! 

I LOVE your signature picture!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

krandall said:


> I used to live with an English Mastiff that did this. In his case, it was a clear sign of pleasurable excitement. He LOVED cats, and when he saw little kittens, he would get all mushy ans start the teeth chattering. Very often you'd find him in the barn curled up under a pile of cats and kittens in teeth-chattering ecstacy!:grouphug:


That is so cute! Another wonderful example of how animals can relate to each other across species (just like us!).


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How cute...Dashie's in love.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

My Golden Jake (male) used to do that also. It would be when he was expecially attracted to a female...but he was an intact male. Ive never seen Boo do it...


----------



## Elin (May 5, 2007)

All my boys have done this sometimes. It can be when they meet one of their favourite girl friends in heat or when they find a spot where they can smell her, even if she's not there anymore. This is quite common in intact males, but I guess the neutered ones can do it too. So Dasher might be in love


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Is Dasher intact? I was thinking he is, for some reason...

Don't know that that would make a difference... just wondered. I've wondered if he could do so well in the obedience and agility stuff if he was intact... seems like it would make it a lot harder for a dog to concentrate?


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I love your signature picture too. I've just spent about 5 minutes just looking at it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sheri- yes but the dog he did it for last night is also intact- lol! A lot of people who do agility leave their dogs intact. Dash just loves other dogs- males and females and they are distractions but I try to make us playing more fun than him playing with others


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

As to the signature picture Maryam took it at the playdate, I just stole it


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jackson's mouth quivers rapidly when he gets excited . . . I saw him do it Sat. when everyone was here for the playdate. I don't know if his teeth are actually chattering, but the rapid mouth movement does look like he's very hyped. Sounds like Dash may have found a mate . . . watch out! :kiss:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

yep. my dane boy did this too. happy guy, without balls.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL, Amy! Awesome sigpic, Amanda! It makes me want to sing, "One of these dogs is not like the others...."


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My Lhasa does it when he smells a female in heat. Lots of people where I live don't Spay or neuter (ignorance I think). He is nutered but was a puppy mill breeder. So early spring on a walk he will smell in the grass click his teeth and then roll in it. I have to drag him away noise in the air teeth clicking!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Amanda, I think it's called foreplay. ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dale-lmao! Kathy- I know you know labs pretty well and this is a field lab that is GIANT lol!

Jane- well there are 3 (or 4 depending who you ask but I wont go there!) breeds in the picture


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amanda :boink:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Dale-lmao! Kathy- I know you know labs pretty well and this is a field lab that is GIANT lol!
> 
> Jane- well there are 3 (or 4 depending who you ask but I wont go there!) breeds in the picture


4? 

Great picture! How the heck did you get them to line up like that and then stay there for the shot?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> My Lhasa does it when he smells a female in heat. *Lots of people where I live don't Spay or neuter (ignorance I think). * He is nutered but was a puppy mill breeder. So early spring on a walk he will smell in the grass click his teeth and then roll in it. I have to drag him away noise in the air teeth clicking!


Where do you live in NC? We should have gotten you here for the playdate!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Fayetteville and no not in the military. Yogi has not done a play date yet not many small socialized dog around us.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Umm, he's turned on.......excited........happy.......attracted........

I also love the sig picture.


----------

